# Pantalla de reproductor mp4 dañada



## rodri3689 (Ago 11, 2009)

hola como van tengo una consulta, tengo un mp4 marcah xanghey jaja como ven es una marca truchita 
bueno el asunto es q mi pantalla se arruino los colores se distorsionaron y se ve cualqueir cosa mas azul q otra cosa
sera q puede solucionarlo?talves desimantando como un monitor?quisiera q me den pautas ok?

gracias de antemano un saludo!


----------



## fernandob (Ago 11, 2009)

mi canario siempre da la solucion:

alpiste ! perdiste .   

esos aparatitos son usar y tirar.


----------



## rodri3689 (Ago 11, 2009)

aaaaaa jajajaja  
uucha no me digas eso =(
no quiero botarlo aun


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 12, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> mi canario siempre da la solucion:
> 
> alpiste ! perdiste .
> 
> esos aparatitos son usar y tirar.



Jajaja   , Ni Dr. House es mas Sincero.

Esos MP4 que mencionas aquí donde yo vivo se conocen como "desechables", por que si no falla a la semana, se descomponen por cualquier cosa.

Mas vale invertir en algo bueno, si no, uno luego se anda doliendo  .

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 12, 2009)

lo de la pantalla es no tan comun , pero los botones fallan rapido, el conector usb tambien......tengo chicos en casa y alrededores y son una KK.
el que si es fierro es ese que es reqchiquito, que no tiene pantalla ni nada.
se ve que esta mejor hecho.

otra cosa:
uno que compro mi nena le fallo a la semana y lo llevo al negocio trucho donde lo compor y se lo cambiaron, el que devolvio iba a reparacion...........o sea se lo encajaban a otro.

esas piezas tan pequeñas para que duren deben ser realizadas con maeriales de muy buena calidad, ya que se les da un uso intensivo.

es como querer usar un preset que soporta solo una smanoseadas como si fuese un pote de disk jokey con agregarle un eje y perilla.
un buen pote tiene otro trabajo , muy superior a un preset.

en todo es igual, capacidad de contactos, materiales , etc y mas etc.


----------

